# Autotek 7004A; same as the B?



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey folks, I just picked this up today with a few other things. I've tried googling the model number and I don't come up with anything. But I do come up with the 7004B. Is there any difference between the models? Could I possibly use the manual for the "B" to operate this one?


----------



## StockA4 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm about to put this on ebay, but I figured I'd see if anyone has any info on this particular model before I do. I'm not familiar with Autotek equipment.

I did notice that the "A" doesn't have a sub out. Does anyone know of any other differences? Or had any experience in general? 

Thank you


----------

